# Need to make an animation...LOL



## stinger608 (Oct 25, 2012)

In sorts. This is kind of nuts, but I have to build an animation using Scratch. 

This is a College assignment believe it or not. I am not trying to get anyone to do that or anything, I am just lost as to what the hell to make for the assignment. 

Shoot me some ideas on what you would like to see. It doesn't have to be real long or in depth, just a theme or subject that would be cool. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 25, 2012)

That is interesting.  Scratch is a good idea for kids under 10 I guess.

Emulate an old stickdeath episode.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 25, 2012)

Gangnam style gogo!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 25, 2012)

Wiki said:
			
		

> The first version of Scratch was developed in 2006 by the *Lifelong Kindergarten group*



Did you research your college before you enrolled? 

Do a dancing Panda that gets killed by a shark with laser beams and then eaten by zombies.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 25, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Do a dancing Panda that gets killed by a shark with laser beams and then eaten by zombies.



Yes, and please do post a link when your finished!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Did you research your college before you enrolled?
> 
> Do a dancing Panda that gets killed by a shark with laser beams and then eaten by zombies.



 That is some funny shit Kreij!!!!! That might just be the ticket man. 

Research? Um yea, Harvard. Have no idea why they do that to be honest.


----------



## SaltyFish (Oct 26, 2012)

Fancy lightsaber battle.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2012)

SaltyFish said:


> Fancy lightsaber battle.



 Now that would be pretty damn cool Salty!!!!!


----------

